# Back Tension Releases



## EyeHunt24/7 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm wanting to start shooting back tension for indoor and some 3D and I'm looking for a good release to start with. I have never shot back tension before so I would be going in complete "green" to this and I'm looking for something easy to use as I progress into shooting with one.

I wish cost wasn't an issue but it seems like it always is....that being said I don't want to sink a bunch of money into something I may not like at all.

Any suggestions where to start, what release, and any tips for learning to shoot back tension?

Thanks


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

EyeHunt24/7 said:


> I'm wanting to start shooting back tension for indoor and some 3D and I'm looking for a good release to start with. I have never shot back tension before so I would be going in complete "green" to this and I'm looking for something easy to use as I progress into shooting with one.
> 
> I wish cost wasn't an issue but it seems like it always is....that being said I don't want to sink a bunch of money into something I may not like at all.
> 
> ...


Check out this link for the only BT starter kit on the market. It's a money back deal too. The release included is rated by users as one of the best on the market. Do a Zenith search here on AT and check us out.
http://www.zenitharchery.com/zap_no_punch.htm
Joe B.


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

or buy one with a saftey so you can't punch your self. BUT I would also recomend going to your local archery shop and seeing if any of the staff shooters their have some spare time and can help you. Thats how I learned. but I learned fast i'm 13 and picked it up my 1'st week.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

zenarch said:


> check out this link for the only bt starter kit on the market. It's a money back deal too. The release included is rated by users as one of the best on the market. Do a zenith search here on at and check us out.
> http://www.zenitharchery.com/zap_no_punch.htm
> joe b.


+ 1


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

i have a tru ball tru tension and i love it i think it retails for $60 but im not sure because i got mine on sale


----------



## Master Yoda (Feb 18, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a Zenith they are a great release for a great price and they feel good in your hand. Just my opinion. Or a Scott long horn in alluminum or brass or a Scott Black hole. They all have a simular feel. You don't need a safety punching yourself in the mouth once or twice with a BT release is a right of passage.


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

I'll second the above post on the zenith. I wasn't really up on back tension 
releases, a hoyt pro-staffer from our club recommended the zenith...knock on wood I switched 7 months ago and have not had a mis-fire or puched myself yet.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my scott longhorn 3 finger brass back tension on AT for 80 in perfect condition.... went straight from trigger to BT.... Just takes time and patience and tons of practice.... Good Luck...


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I have shoot so many diffrent types and models of back tension.. The one I really like and still shoot is the truball sweet spot II. (3 finger) they make a 4 finger. This type of release comes with a safety.. Give this a try I know you will like it..


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

If you want to break the bank, Carter Evolution. But also their Atension is a good BT model. I found after a big comp that a person CAN punch their BT release. It was just the stress of have to having that arrow go into the 12 that got to me. Right now I am going to try both my thumb trigger and hinge release and buy a upgrade to it, either a Carter Target 4 or a Evolution Mini Plus


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I use a Carter Evo. You can cheat the system with it if you pull extremely hard to the wall and then let the safety off.

It's not as accurate that way. 

When doing it the proper way, your form has to be dead on in order for the Evo to trigger properly.

It's a great release. You can find one as low as 80 bucks on the classifieds here. I know - I bought 2 of them that way.

-Steve


----------



## fishbonez (Jul 17, 2009)

*release*

Never having shot with one is a thumb release also something to consider?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

fishbonez said:


> Never having shot with one is a thumb release also something to consider?


A thumb release is something to consider. However, you can punch a thumb release rather easily as well.

I do this - it works for me, but may not necessarily work for others.

I purposefully swap back and forth between a Carter Just Cuz + and a Carter Evo + because their sizes are 99% identical between each other. This gives me an identical anchor point.

There are times where doing a thumb release is better than a backtension. And, if I find my form's all hosed up, I go to the backtension for a bit, then the thumb release ends up being more accurate because I tuned my form up.

-Steve


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

TruBall T.R.U. Sweet Spot II + blank bale + blank bale + blank bale + blank bale + blank bale = a good start.

Remember, changing things (like equipment) to try to help change things, changes nothing. Your just a little more broke.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

You know, I'm sorry if i'm not exactly addressing the original poster's question, but I think it's kind of related.

I find that my best shots are when I forgot about firing. Pull into the wall with a little pressure on the trigger, zone out on the middle of the target, and it just goes off.

Closest I ever got to back tension was a Carter thumb trigger, with my hands positioned such that I just touched my thumb tip to my index finger tip, and pulled back. I liked the actual firing just fine, but from between the pulling back through the wrapping the thumb around the front of the trigger, it made my tendons pop and snap, and I eventually worried about screwing myself up.

Eventually went with a Scott Stingray. I try to incorporate back tension into the firing, even though it has a trigger. Pulling the lever seems to push the trigger into my finger. I just pull tight, and zone out, and it seems to work similarly.

The other thing I'd throw in there, is that firing via back tension doen't seem to actually mean that the release is actually triggered by back tension, but rather that the pulling back using tension triggers the release. Many releases are billed as back tension, but are actually triggered by the angle change as the archer begins to pull around their shoulder, or pull harder into the wall... I tried a real tension-triggered release, and found that with the default tension setting, I was waiting FOREVER for the darn thing to go off. I know you can adjust it, and if I had more time and money, would have liked to play around with it. Most of my releases, I prefered setting them more towards the touchy side. So, maybe i'm not really saying much of anything.

It would seem that the virtue of firing via back tension, whether it's a 'true' tension-triggered release or not, is that you can't 'punch' the release. If you can just learn to consistently not 'punch' the release, I would think that would be just as good. I was just reading an interview with a guy I can't remember, who was called the 'Hammer'. he ways saying that he 'punches' his release, as opposed to back tension, but for him it works fine. He compared the firing mechanism to a certain sight window subconsciously triggering the punch.

What we really want to avoid is the flinch that comes with anticipating the firing of the shot. Whether it's hinge, back tension, finger trigger, or whatever, that's the real issue. If back tension was inherently superior as a mechanical process, they would have found a way to work it into rifles by now. Well, just a thought.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*tru ball*

if you can afford it i recommend the tru ball ht thats wat i got and i think its the best release i have ever shot.


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

+1 Zenith 

I used one of our pro staff memebers this week for the first time and it was nice i jsut ordered the zenith starter kit my self.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

browndiamond said:


> or buy one with a saftey so you can't punch your self. BUT I would also recomend going to your local archery shop and seeing if any of the staff shooters their have some spare time and can help you. Thats how I learned. but I learned fast i'm 13 and picked it up my 1'st week.


Even if the release goes off while drawing.....if your drawing the bow correctly you won't punch yourself.

Why are you drawing the bow back directly at your face? :noidea:

You don't need a safety......don't set the release light....and just draw the bow with the weight on your index and middle finger.

Keep your back loaded.........:wink:


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*zenith!*

another vote for zenith i have shot the scott longhorn the scott longhorn IV and a few carters and the zenith blew them out of the water!


----------



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

Zenith ,the best I've shot.:thumbs_up


----------

